# X-long



## BenjaminB (17. November 2005)

tach,

ich hab den alutech X-Long steuersatz und ich bekomme ihn einfach nicht spielfrei, der hat von anfang an immer gewackelt. auf der eurobike hat jürgen gesagt, dass das 2006 modell einen anderen konus bekommt, aus genau diesem grund. meine frage: passt der konus auch für das 2005 modell?

mfg Stefan


----------



## Rote-Locke (17. November 2005)

Moin,

schick bitte Deine alten Konen (oben und unten) an uns und Du bekommst dann die aktuellen, bzw. geänderten Konen die oben einen Kompressionsring haben. Dann wackelt nichts mehr.
Kann leider sein, dass bei einigen der ersten Modelle wo noch eine O-Ring Passung verwendet wurde die Toleranzen nicht einwandfrei sind.

Erstma!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenjaminB (18. November 2005)

ok, danke. werde ich dann machen, wenn der rahmen zum lackieren kommt


----------



## flying-nik (18. November 2005)

ich hatte das gleiche Problem. Aber auch ein selbstgefräster Kompressionsring tut seinen Dienst...

grüße
Nik


----------



## flying-nik (30. November 2005)

bekomme ich die 05er Konen kostenlos gegen 06er mit Kompressionsring ersetzt oder fallen da Kosten an? Hab zwar das Problem primär und recht einfach lösen können, aber mal so rein aus Interesse....

grüße
Nik


----------



## Rote-Locke (30. November 2005)

wenns wackelt kostet es nichts, wenn es nur aus ästhetischen Gründen passiert schon   

Erstma!


----------



## flying-nik (30. November 2005)

muss ich dann die Lagerschalen des Steuersatzes mitversenden oder reichen die Konen? Im Prinzip kann man die Abweichungen / Toleranzen ja alleine an den konen mit ner digitalen Schieblehre messen... oder?

grüße
Nik


----------



## Rote-Locke (30. November 2005)

es reichen die Konen!


----------



## Milchmann13 (5. Februar 2006)

Hab auch mal ne Frage ich weiß nicht welches Modeljahr ich habe, aber ich bekomm die Gabel auch nicht fest. Sobald ich fest ziehe ist lässt sich die Gabel auch nicht mehr drehen. Näheres hinschauen bestätigte dann meine Annahme. Die Lagerabdeckung, die über den Vorbau, Aheadschraube den konisch zulaufenden Ring mit dem Spalt (ich denke mal Kompressionsring), pressen soll liegt auf der Lagerschale auf (kann also nicht mehr pressen) der Kompressionsring hat aber noch spiel und somit die Gabel auch. entweder ist der Kompressionsring nicht "hoch" genug oder der Aussendurchmesser stimmt nicht. Wie kann ich mir abhilfe schaffen bzw. was ist zu tuen. ??? mach gleich mal bilder


----------



## Milchmann13 (5. Februar 2006)

Also auf den Fotos kann man nichts relevantes erkennen irgendwie. Ist einfach so das wenn die Abdeckung auf der Lagerschale drauf ist, der Kompressionsring nicht weit genug zwischen Lagerschale und Schaft eingepresst wird. Folglich wird der Schaft nicht richtig geklemmt.


----------



## Rote-Locke (5. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

hast Du eine Doppelbrücke verbaut? Wenn dem so ist, dann versuche mal einen dünnen Spacer (2 oder 5mm) unter die obere Brück zu legen. Dann sollte das Problem behoben sein.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milchmann13 (5. Februar 2006)

Ja habe einen Spacer zwischen Lagerschale und Brücke. Das hat nix damit zu tuen. Wie gesagt Lagerdeckel drückt nicht weit genug nach unten um den Ring ausreichend zu pressen und so hat die Sache Spiel. Also entweder Kompressionsring nicht hoch genug oder der Deckel müsste weiter runter reichen

http://img353.imageshack.us/img353/1010/cimg0041erkl3sb.jpg

http://img389.imageshack.us/img389/3043/cimg00378oa.jpg

http://img389.imageshack.us/img389/8211/cimg00404lg.jpg

???? Jemand sowas schon mal gehabt ??


----------



## Rote-Locke (5. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

kann das angehen, dass Du zuerst den Kompressionsring und dann den oberen Lagerkonus aufgelegt hast? Sieht zumindest auf dem ersten Foto danach aus.
Der Kompressionsring kommst ganz zum Schluß drauf und wird dann durch Spacer, Vorbau oder Brücke in den oberen Lagerkonus gedrückt.
Sorry wenn ich mich jetzt irre, aber so wie Du es beschreibst scheint das das Problem zu sein,


----------



## Milchmann13 (5. Februar 2006)

Vesteh ich das jetzt richtig das ich erst den Lagerdeckel (breiterflacher Ring) drauf tuen soll und als letztes den Kompressionsring ??? Dann wär das ja komplett anders als z.B beim nem Fsa pig da ist der Kompressionsring auch im Steuersatz und nicht oben drauf . Bin gerade total verwirrt. Also er ist wie auf den Bilder aufgebaut. Also LAgerschale die eingepresst ist. Gabel durchstecken den Kompressionsring auf Gabelschaft und dann den Deckel drauf dann Spacer


----------



## Milchmann13 (5. Februar 2006)

OK das ist ja lustig da wär ich ja nie drauf gekommen lol. Hab jetzt auf der Alutechseite gesehen das es echt so ist und ich dich richtig verstanden habe  Hab halt vorher  immer einen FSA gehabt und da hatte ich das auch so rum und da hat es funktioniert (ob richtig war ist die Frage lol)

http://www.alutech-bikes.com/de/parts/headset_lenker.html hIer die Lösung


----------



## Milchmann13 (5. Februar 2006)

Könnte mich beömmeln  Jetzt ist der Stuersatz sein Geld wert  läuft wie ne eins und egal wie fest ich anzieh er läuft einfach nur super sauber. Wenn ich so drüber nachdenke würde es mich nicht wundern wenn es beim FSA auch so gemacht werden müsste . . . weil die Gabel war zwar fest aber so sauber und leichtgängig ging der nicht annähernd  viele Dank Locke


----------



## Metal Moses (9. Februar 2006)

Moin!
Also bei mir arbeitet der xLong ohne Probleme von Anfang an, bin auch sonst super zufrieden damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

